# Lan + Inet Problem



## d4HakA (8. April 2009)

Also ich sitz hier mit nem Freund, er hat im gegensatz zu mir komischerweise kein Internet obwohl wir beide am Selben Router hängen.

Hab KD Internet (32k) ein Kabel Modem dann ein Kabel zum D-Link Dir 300 und von da aus ein Kabel zu meinem PC und ein Kabel in den Rechner von meinem Freund. Egal was ich mache, er bekommt kein Internet! Wenn ich die Kabel anders stecke, passiert auch nichts. Ich bekomme in jeder Konfiguration Internet, nur er nicht! =(

Wir haben beide Windows Vista Ultimate, er hat x64 und ich x86.


----------



## harl.e.kin (8. April 2009)

vielleicht hat er noch ne IP auf seinem Rechner gesetzt!


----------



## d4HakA (8. April 2009)

bitte etwas genauer


----------



## dot (8. April 2009)

Geh mal in die Netzwerkverbindungen -> Deine LAN Verbindung -> Eigenschaften -> Eigenschaften TCP/IP

Was steht bei dir drin und was bei dem anderen PC?


----------



## d4HakA (8. April 2009)

da steht überall automatisch bezogen


----------



## TurricanVeteran (8. April 2009)

d4HakA schrieb:


> bitte etwas genauer


harl.e.kin meinte,ob dein freund seine lan-ip manuell festgelegt hat.

Klicke mal bitte unten rechts auf das netzwerksymbol und dann auf "netzwerk".In dem erscheinenden fenster dann auf "status anzeigen" (rechts neben der betreffenden lan-verbindung) und danach auf "details".Jetzt siehst du die daten der lan-verbindung.
Jetzt postest du bitte mal die werte hinter:
IPv4 IP-Adresse
IPv4 Subnetzmask
IPv4 Standardgateway.
Die selben werte benötige ich dann noch von deinem pc,um die funktionierenden zu haben.Ich schätze mal,das bei deinem freund die zuweisung per dhcp nicht funzt.


----------



## d4HakA (8. April 2009)

meins



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


seins



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (8. April 2009)

d4HakA schrieb:


> meins
> http://www.abload.de/img/unbenanntsx57.jpg
> seins
> http://www.abload.de/img/unbenannt2mnnz.jpg


Ok,schwierig...Wenn ich mir die daten deiner netzwerkverbindung so anschaue,frage ich mich ob der router wirklich die verbindung routet (muß er,wenn mehrere pc`s gleichzeitig zugriff haben sollen) oder nur als switch fungiert.Ich tippe auf zweiteres,da bei ersterem normalerweise hinter dem Standardgateway,der DHCP- und der DNS-Server die gleiche ip steht. So wird das also nix werden.
Ausprobieren kannst du das indem du deinen rechner vom netzwerk trennst (kabel ziehen) und den rechner deines freundes neu startest.Dann sollte er inet haben.


----------



## d4HakA (8. April 2009)

dann steht bei im genau das selbe da wie vorher... nicht indentifiziertes netzwerk Oo

kann man nich iwie einstellen das der router auch ein router sien soll?  per ip kann ich auch nicht auf ihn zugreifen =(


----------



## dot (8. April 2009)

Sein PC hat keine Verbindung zum Router. Er bekommt keine DHCP Adresse. Andernfalls haette er keine APIPA IP Adresse (169.254.x.x).


----------



## d4HakA (8. April 2009)

der pc is aber an router angeschlossen...habs schon mit mehreren kabeln probiert


----------



## d4HakA (8. April 2009)

bei ihm zuhause ging der pc mit inet...

edit: wa skann ich jetz machen?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (8. April 2009)

dot schrieb:


> Sein PC hat keine Verbindung zum Router. Er bekommt keine DHCP Adresse. Andernfalls haette er keine APIPA IP Adresse (169.254.x.x).


Kann es sein,das so ein kabel-modem auch automatisch ip`s (oder eine ip) verteilt?Kenne mich mit den dingern leider nicht so aus.

@d4Haka
Bevor da was geht,mußt du mit sicherheit erstmal deinen router entsprechend konfigurieren,so das er sich per kabelmodem einwählt (wird sich wohl über eine feste ip einwählen müssen).Dazu muß ich aber erstmal das inet nach nem handbuch durchforsten...


----------



## d4HakA (8. April 2009)

nein muss ich nich...das is wie ne dynamische ip der router ging 10sekunden vorher in einem netzwerk von 2 rechnern IMMER und das auch automatisch brauch keine logindaten für inet etc...ranstecken-> inet


----------



## Kadauz (8. April 2009)

Vielleicht blockt ne Firewall die Verbindung? Also mal als sichere Zone die IP des Routers eingeben.

Wenn du nen guten Router hast, hat er vielleicht auch ne MAC Adressenfilterung auf Kabelebene.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (8. April 2009)

d4HakA schrieb:


> nein muss ich nich...das is wie ne dynamische ip der router ging 10sekunden vorher in einem netzwerk von 2 rechnern IMMER und das auch automatisch brauch keine logindaten für inet etc...ranstecken-> inet


->für einen rechner.Wenn du ihn ohne konfiguration einfach bloß ansteckst,dann fungiert er als switch.
Das man bei inet über kabel keine login-daten benötigt weiß ich,aber man kann sich auch ohne "einwählen".Dafür gibt es in deinem router die option,das er sich via statische ip oder via DHCP einwählt.Diese optionen sind dafür gedacht,das der router auch das internet,welches von eben kabel-modems oder anderen routern kommt,routen (im netzwerk verteilen) kann.Das kabelmodem selbst kann nur einen pc bedienen und mir fällt auch keines ein,welches einen router integriert hätte.


----------



## dot (8. April 2009)

Kannst du eventuell mal die Ausgabe von ipconfig posten?


----------



## d4HakA (8. April 2009)

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6001]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. Alle Rechte vorbehalten.

C:\Users\d4HaKa>ipconfig

Windows-IP-Konfiguration


Ethernet-Adapter Local Area Connection 2:

   Medienstatus. . . . . . . . . . . : Medium getrennt
   Verbindungsspezifisches DNS-Suffix:

Ethernet-Adapter Local Area Connection:

   Verbindungsspezifisches DNS-Suffix:
   Verbindungslokale IPv6-Adresse  . : fe80::508b:74f4:82c4:af88%10
   IPv4-Adresse  . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.2
   Subnetzmaske  . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
   Standardgateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1

Tunneladapter Local Area Connection* 6:

   Medienstatus. . . . . . . . . . . : Medium getrennt
   Verbindungsspezifisches DNS-Suffix:

Tunneladapter Local Area Connection* 7:

   Medienstatus. . . . . . . . . . . : Medium getrennt
   Verbindungsspezifisches DNS-Suffix:

Tunneladapter Local Area Connection* 11:

   Medienstatus. . . . . . . . . . . : Medium getrennt
   Verbindungsspezifisches DNS-Suffix:

Tunneladapter Local Area Connection* 12:

   Medienstatus. . . . . . . . . . . : Medium getrennt
   Verbindungsspezifisches DNS-Suffix:

C:\Users\d4HaKa>

IPCONFIG /ALL

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6001]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. Alle Rechte vorbehalten.

C:\Users\d4HaKa>ipconfig /all

Windows-IP-Konfiguration

   Hostname  . . . . . . . . . . . . : d4HaKa-PC
   Primäres DNS-Suffix . . . . . . . :
   Knotentyp . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
   IP-Routing aktiviert  . . . . . . : Nein
   WINS-Proxy aktiviert  . . . . . . : Nein

Ethernet-Adapter Local Area Connection 2:

   Medienstatus. . . . . . . . . . . : Medium getrennt
   Verbindungsspezifisches DNS-Suffix:
   Beschreibung. . . . . . . . . . . : TAP-Win32 Adapter V9
   Physikalische Adresse . . . . . . : 00-FF-1F-B4-E5-38
   DHCP aktiviert. . . . . . . . . . : Ja
   Autokonfiguration aktiviert . . . : Ja

Ethernet-Adapter Local Area Connection:

   Verbindungsspezifisches DNS-Suffix:
   Beschreibung. . . . . . . . . . . : NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
   Physikalische Adresse . . . . . . : 00-1D-60-88-23-14
   DHCP aktiviert. . . . . . . . . . : Ja
   Autokonfiguration aktiviert . . . : Ja
   Verbindungslokale IPv6-Adresse  . : fe80::508b:74f4:82c4:af88%10(Bevorzugt)
   IPv4-Adresse  . . . . . . . . . . : 77.22.243.93(Bevorzugt)
   Subnetzmaske  . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.254.0
   Lease erhalten. . . . . . . . . . : Mittwoch, 8. April 2009 20:54:59
   Lease läuft ab. . . . . . . . . . : Mittwoch, 8. April 2009 22:02:07
   Standardgateway . . . . . . . . . : 77.22.243.254
   DHCP-Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 83.169.186.50
   DNS-Server  . . . . . . . . . . . : 83.169.186.33
                                       83.169.186.97
   NetBIOS über TCP/IP . . . . . . . : Aktiviert

Tunneladapter Local Area Connection* 6:

   Medienstatus. . . . . . . . . . . : Medium getrennt
   Verbindungsspezifisches DNS-Suffix:
   Beschreibung. . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
   Physikalische Adresse . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP aktiviert. . . . . . . . . . : Nein
   Autokonfiguration aktiviert . . . : Ja

Tunneladapter Local Area Connection* 7:

   Verbindungsspezifisches DNS-Suffix:
   Beschreibung. . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
   Physikalische Adresse . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP aktiviert. . . . . . . . . . : Nein
   Autokonfiguration aktiviert . . . : Ja
   IPv6-Adresse. . . . . . . . . . . : 2002:4d16:f35d::4d16:f35d(Bevorzugt)
   Standardgateway . . . . . . . . . : 2002:c058:6301::c058:6301
   DNS-Server  . . . . . . . . . . . : 83.169.186.33
                                       83.169.186.97
   NetBIOS über TCP/IP . . . . . . . : Deaktiviert

Tunneladapter Local Area Connection* 11:

   Verbindungsspezifisches DNS-Suffix:
   Beschreibung. . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
   Physikalische Adresse . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
   DHCP aktiviert. . . . . . . . . . : Nein
   Autokonfiguration aktiviert . . . : Ja
   IPv6-Adresse. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:d5c7:a2d6:14ac:34b1:b2e9:c34(Bevor
zugt)
   Verbindungslokale IPv6-Adresse  . : fe80::14ac:34b1:b2e9:c34%12(Bevorzugt)
   Standardgateway . . . . . . . . . :
   NetBIOS über TCP/IP . . . . . . . : Deaktiviert

Tunneladapter Local Area Connection* 12:

   Medienstatus. . . . . . . . . . . : Medium getrennt
   Verbindungsspezifisches DNS-Suffix:
   Beschreibung. . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{1FB4E538-BA56-4036-AD8F-CE0BCAE63
6F5}
   Physikalische Adresse . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP aktiviert. . . . . . . . . . : Nein
   Autokonfiguration aktiviert . . . : Ja

C:\Users\d4HaKa>


----------



## _Linux125_ (8. April 2009)

@ d4HakA

ich hätte noch ne frage, du benutzt den D-Link DIR-300 doch so zu sagen als " Verteiler". Hast du den PC deines Freundes mal direkt an das Modem angeschlossen? 





Ich hatte auch mal Problem mit meinem switch, ich hatte die I-net leitung an nem falschen port und dann ging das I-net auch nicht.

ich kenn mich nich so gut aus mit dem I-net von KD.
probier es mal aus vielleicht hilfts ja...


----------



## dot (8. April 2009)

Halten wir noch einmal fest:

PC: d4HaKa

Ethernet-Adapter Local Area Connection:
IPv4-Adresse . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.2
Subnetzmaske . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Standardgateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1

Ethernet-Adapter Local Area Connection:

Verbindungsspezifisches DNS-Suffix:
Beschreibung. . . . . . . . . . . : NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Physikalische Adresse . . . . . . : 00-1D-60-88-23-14
DHCP aktiviert. . . . . . . . . . : Ja
Autokonfiguration aktiviert . . . : Ja
Verbindungslokale IPv6-Adresse . : fe80::508b:74f4:82c4:af88%10(Bevorzugt)
IPv4-Adresse . . . . . . . . . . : 77.22.243.93(Bevorzugt)
Subnetzmaske . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.254.0
Lease erhalten. . . . . . . . . . : Mittwoch, 8. April 2009 20:54:59
Lease läuft ab. . . . . . . . . . : Mittwoch, 8. April 2009 22:02:07
Standardgateway . . . . . . . . . : 77.22.243.254
DHCP-Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 83.169.186.50
DNS-Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 83.169.186.33
83.169.186.97

Warum hier schon eine Verbindung mit einer Internet IP auf dem PC vorhanden ist, finde ich schon relativ merkwuerdig. Diesen Teil sollte doch der Router uebernehmen?

Der andere PC ist trotz DHCP schon in einem komplett anderen Netz -> 169.254.x.x (-> Bitte diese Aussage auch dort mit einer ipconfig Ausgabe kontrollieren). Eventuell setzt du den PC mal per statische IP Vergabe in das gleiche Netz- und den IP-Bereich (192.168.1.x + Subnetzmaske 255.255.255.0).


----------



## d4HakA (8. April 2009)

haben wir schon probiert^^

dot: könntest du das etwas genauer schildern?


----------



## dot (8. April 2009)

Hm, vielleicht sollten wir zu den Basics zurueckkehren 
- Ist der PC mit einem Patchkabel mit dem D-Link Switch verbunden?
- Leuchtet nach dem Einstecken des Steckers die LED am Switch?
- Hat er bei der DHCP Einstellung immer noch eine 169.254.x.x IP?
- Wenn ja, mal die o.g. statische IP vergeben
- Ist der Router dann anpingbar? Das Webmenue erreichbar?


----------



## d4HakA (8. April 2009)

alle kabel stecken alles leuchtet router ist anpingbar und webinterface funktioniert... ich weiss bloss nicht wie du das mit der statischen ip meinst D=

wenn du mir sagst wie man das einstellst gern...


----------



## dot (8. April 2009)

Wir sprechen aber schon von dem PC deines Freundes? Das kann so mit den Informationen die du hier offen gelegt hast eigentlich ueberhaupt nicht funktionieren.

Laut deinem Link http://img4.abload.de/img/unbenannt2mnnz.jpg hat der "Fr3ddy-PC" eine 169.x IP und der Router hat die "192.168.1.1". Da kann niemals eine Verbindung zustande kommen.


----------



## d4HakA (8. April 2009)

und was muss ich da jetz umstellen?


----------



## dot (8. April 2009)

Probier doch einfach mal bei dem PC eine statische IP festzulegen anstatt DHCP.
Kannst ja mal probieren:

IPv4-Adresse . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.222
Subnetzmaske . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Standardgateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1

Dann versuch mal den Router und den anderen PC anzupingen.


----------



## d4HakA (8. April 2009)

bei Bevorzugter DNS Server 192.168.1.1 und bei alternativer nichts?

wir finden uns jetz im netzwerk aber internet hat er immernoch nicht =(


----------



## dot (8. April 2009)

Hast du in der Netzwerkumgebung irgend eine Verbindung zum Einwaehlen ins Internet?

Ich habe immer noch die Befuerchtung, dass du dich trotz Router direkt einwaehlst und deswegen nichts funktioniert.


----------



## d4HakA (8. April 2009)

also ich hab zu meinem inet keine login daten etc... hmh und ich denk auch mal das der router einfach nur ein switch is =/ bzw als einer fungiert D=

wie kann ich das ändern? =/


----------



## dot (8. April 2009)

Woher kommt diese Verbindugn auf deinem PC?
Das ist naemlich genau deine Internetverbindung.
Siehst du die auch in den Netzwerkverbindungen?
Dann koennte man die ja mal eventuell mit ICS freigeben.

Ethernet-Adapter Local Area Connection:

Verbindungsspezifisches DNS-Suffix:
Beschreibung. . . . . . . . . . . : NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Physikalische Adresse . . . . . . : 00-1D-60-88-23-14
DHCP aktiviert. . . . . . . . . . : Ja
Autokonfiguration aktiviert . . . : Ja
Verbindungslokale IPv6-Adresse . : fe80::508b:74f4:82c4:af88%10(Bevorzugt)
IPv4-Adresse . . . . . . . . . . : 77.22.243.93(Bevorzugt)
Subnetzmaske . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.254.0
Lease erhalten. . . . . . . . . . : Mittwoch, 8. April 2009 20:54:59
Lease läuft ab. . . . . . . . . . : Mittwoch, 8. April 2009 22:02:07
Standardgateway . . . . . . . . . : 77.22.243.254
DHCP-Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 83.169.186.50
DNS-Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 83.169.186.33
83.169.186.97
NetBIOS über TCP/IP . . . . . . . : Aktiviert

Was passiert wenn du deinen PC rausziehst und den anderen drin laesst? Hat er dann evtl. diese Verbindung und er kann in das Internet?


----------



## d4HakA (8. April 2009)

ne bei ihm passiert dann gar nix...egal in welcher konfig ich hab IMMER internet und er nie..egal obs inet direct an ihn angeschlosse is oder net


----------



## _Linux125_ (8. April 2009)

vor allem sind eure subnetzmasken i-wie unterschiedlich 
die sind doch in einem Netzwerk immer gleich...  oder irre ich mich ?


----------



## dot (8. April 2009)

Mach mal bitte ein Bild von Start -> Einstellungen -> Netzwerkverbindungen


----------



## JOJO (8. April 2009)

Ist ja kurios, egal wo ich ich mit meinem Schlepptop hinkomme, stecke ich das LAN-Kabel in den Router und schon bin ich im Netz. Habe bei und nach der Installation von XP oder Vista nichts anderes mehr gemacht als mich anzumelden.

Also automatisch Netzwerkadresse beziehen und die üblichen Konfigurationen, mehr nicht.

Kann es vielleicht sein, das der Router nicht mehr als einen Port unterstützt!? Oder vielleicht der Router von der Softwareseite her blockt!?

Ist vielleicht Zone Alarm installiert!?


----------



## _Linux125_ (8. April 2009)

@ jojo

wenn der router nur einen port unterstützen würde, dann müsste der pc von seinem freund,alleine angeschlossen ja funktionieren?

bei mir is es genau so hab 3 pc zuhaus in unterschiedlichen etagen. Einfach in den keller die Fritz box mit nem switch, in den einzelnen zimmer pcs an die netzwerksteckdosen angeschlossen --- ohne große einstellungen internet gehabt^^


----------



## Tomateeeee (8. April 2009)

mhm jojo versuch mal du und dein freund den routen anzupingen 

unter start ausführen ping 192.168.0.1 oder 2 am ende  oder 1.1.  oder 1.2 am ende


----------



## dot (8. April 2009)

Ist das Modem eigentlich an deinem PC angeschlossen oder dem Router?
Alles Andere macht so langsam hier keinen Sinn mehr.


----------



## Tomateeeee (8. April 2009)

wenn das auch net geht-.. sag ma hast du 2 lan anschlüsse am board sonst geht dein kumpel über dein rechner ins inet  müsste eigentlich gehen auch mit nen normalen lankabel .... wenn ich mich nicht irre sonst musst du dir nen crossoverkabel besorgen ^^


----------



## _Linux125_ (9. April 2009)

wenn das problem immernoch besteht , könntest du mal probieren deine ipv4 konfigurationen bei deinem freund einstellen.


----------



## dot (9. April 2009)

Ich hab das Gefuehl, dass die immer noch wie **** zocken und uns ignorrieren


----------



## _Linux125_ (9. April 2009)

lol^^

dann muss es wohl i-wie auch geklappt haben.


----------



## harl.e.kin (9. April 2009)

fakt is das dein rechner am INet direkt hängt da die IPS auf deinem Recher die DNS Einträge von Kabel Deutschland erhält. Also Router konfigurieren und alles richtig anschliessen dann klappts auch mit dem inet!


----------



## fr33zZe (10. April 2009)

vllt is bloß das lan kabel kaputt?!


----------



## taks (10. April 2009)

Das "Problem" dürfte am Kabelmodem liegen. Its not a Bug, its a Feature 
Ne, Das liegt daran dass das Kabelmodem wirklich nur ein Modem ist und kein Router. Die IP-Adressen vergibt nicht das Modem sondern die bekommt ihr direkt vom Provider, wie schon jemand hier festgestellt hat, ist das eure öffentliche IP (die Hacker wirds freuen ^^ ). Du musst mal den Vertrag vom Provider durchlesen, wieviel PCs man anschliessen kann. Oder ein anderes Kabelmodem zulegen.


----------



## Kadauz (10. April 2009)

taks schrieb:


> Das "Problem" dürfte am Kabelmodem liegen. Its not a Bug, its a Feature
> Ne, Das liegt daran dass das Kabelmodem wirklich nur ein Modem ist und kein Router. Die IP-Adressen vergibt nicht das Modem sondern die bekommt ihr direkt vom Provider, wie schon jemand hier festgestellt hat, ist das eure öffentliche IP (die Hacker wirds freuen ^^ ). Du musst mal den Vertrag vom Provider durchlesen, wieviel PCs man anschliessen kann. Oder ein anderes Kabelmodem zulegen.



Stimmt, daran hab ich auch nicht gedacht. Ds könnte tatsächlich das Problem sein. Also müsstest du noch einen Router zwischenschalten.


----------



## Kaputt ? (10. April 2009)

Also eure beiden Ip adressen unterscheiden sich schon sehr stark genauso wie die subnetz ;>
er soll einfach mal manuell konfigurieren und das selbe eingeben wie du nur bei der letzten ip zahl um 1 höher oder so vllt. gehts dann


----------



## Kadauz (10. April 2009)

Dein "Router" ist wahrscheinlich nur ein Modem. Will heißen, dass dein PC praktisch direkt über die öffentliche IP ins I net geht. Deine 77.... IP ist nämlich eine KabelBW Ip Adresse. Da du aber nur mit einer (öffentlichen) IP ins Netz kannst, brauchst du noch einen Router, der per DHCP dein privates Netz adressiert und über die 77... IP ins netzt routet. Deir PC deines Freundes nimmt sich einfach nach der nicht erfolgreichen DHCP Anfrage irgendeine zufällige Adresse....

Also Router nach Modem dranhängen, Zugangsdaten eingeben, und dann sollten auch mehrere ins Netz kommen.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (10. April 2009)

Kadauz schrieb:


> Dein "Router" ist wahrscheinlich nur ein Modem. Will heißen, dass dein PC praktisch direkt über die öffentliche IP ins I net geht. Deine 77.... IP ist nämlich eine KabelBW Ip Adresse. Da du aber nur mit einer (öffentlichen) IP ins Netz kannst, brauchst du noch einen Router, der per DHCP dein privates Netz adressiert und über die 77... IP ins netzt routet. Deir PC deines Freundes nimmt sich einfach nach der nicht erfolgreichen DHCP Anfrage irgendeine zufällige Adresse....
> 
> Also Router nach Modem dranhängen, Zugangsdaten eingeben, und dann sollten auch mehrere ins Netz kommen.


Du hast glaub ich den startpost nicht gelesen.Da ist von einem dlink DIR-300 die rede und das ist ein router.Dieser wird wohl bloß nicht konfiguriert sein und somit nur als switch laufen.Diese vermutung hatte ich aber schon bei post 8 und 13.


----------



## Kadauz (11. April 2009)

Sorry, sowas passiert wenn man zu faul ist richtig zu lesen.^^
Hm ok, hat das der Postersteller noch nicht ausprobiert?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (11. April 2009)

Kadauz schrieb:


> Sorry, sowas passiert wenn man zu faul ist richtig zu lesen.^^


Naja...ist ja nich so wild...


> Hm ok, hat das der Postersteller noch nicht ausprobiert?


Tja...Vieleicht,vieleicht auch nicht...oder vieleicht aufgegeben?Man weiß es nicht...


----------



## nfsgame (11. April 2009)

Nen kleiner Tipp falls dein PC zwei LAN-Anschlüsse hat: 
Modem an den einen, Switch mit der verbindung zum kumpel an den andereen und dann in den Netzwerkverbindungseinstellungen den Port mit dem Modem freigeben.


----------



## taks (13. April 2009)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Du hast glaub ich den startpost nicht gelesen.Da ist von einem dlink DIR-300 die rede und das ist ein router.Dieser wird wohl bloß nicht konfiguriert sein und somit nur als switch laufen.Diese vermutung hatte ich aber schon bei post 8 und 13.



Ich glaub nicht dass man das Kabelmodem als Bridge verwenden kann. Und sowieso, arbeitet man im Kabelnetz mit PPPOA/E?

Ok, hab nix gesagt ^^. Das DLINK kann doch als Router fürs Kabelnetz brauchen.

@ersteller
Wer hat denn das ganze konfiguriert?


----------



## d4HakA (13. April 2009)

pass auf, die ganze sache ging schon mit mehr als 2 PC's nach der neuinstallation von vista bei ihm hatten wir beide internet...also lags am OS und nicht am router...das internet geht erst zum kabel modem und von da in den router...von da aus dann in die PC's...hab dasselbe problem jetz mit dem pc meiner mutter (Windows 7) also muss man das iwie "reparieren" können...

das lustige is ja, das ich nciht auf den router zugreifen kann


----------



## TurricanVeteran (13. April 2009)

d4HakA schrieb:


> pass auf, die ganze sache ging schon mit mehr als 2 PC's nach der neuinstallation von vista bei ihm hatten wir beide internet...also lags am OS und nicht am router...das internet geht erst zum kabel modem und von da in den router...von da aus dann in die PC's...hab dasselbe problem jetz mit dem pc meiner mutter (Windows 7) also muss man das iwie "reparieren" können...
> 
> das lustige is ja, das ich nciht auf den router zugreifen kann


Sorry,wenn das jetzt ein wenig grantig rüber kommt,aber du hast wahrscheinlich noch nicht verstanden was hier bis jetzt gepostet wurde!Wenn der screenshot deiner ip,subnetzmaske usw. wirklich von deinem rechner stammt und du auch nicht die ip und subnetzmaske deines routers verändert hast,dann kannst du weder zugriff darauf haben geschweige denn,das der router irgendwelches inet routet (zu deinem rechner,was vorraussetzung für mehrere pc`s mit gleichzeitigem inet währe).So wie es momentan aus sieht,bekommt dein rechner das inet direkt vom kabelmodem,was den router (in der funktion) zum switch macht und erklärt,warum nur du inet hast.
Ich weiß ja nicht,an was für einer leitung der router schon mal seinen dienst verrichtete,aber das kann ja bald kein kabel-dsl gewesen sein.Wenn der router jetzt am kabel-dsl seinen dienst tun soll,dies aber vorher an normalem dsl tat (telekom,arcor,1&1 usw.),dann muß er neu konfiguriert werden da dies (von der übertragungsmethode) nicht das selbe ist.


----------



## harl.e.kin (13. April 2009)

ich glaube er wills nich verstehen oder er kann nicht. Aber ausführlicher kann mans leider nicht mehr erklären!


----------



## Heimdall (11. Mai 2009)

hi, ich habe ein problem das dem hier sehr ähnlich ist.
ich bekomme erst nach ner weile die richtige ip zugeteilt, kann aber nur superlangsam bis gar nicht auf den router zugreifen und komme gar nicht ins internet.
ich hätte auch ne idee worans liegen könnte aber nicht wie ichs behebe.
auf dem screenshot sieht man, wie ich zwei internetverbindungen habe und vista sagt mir auch dass die sich blockieren, aber ich weiß nich wie ich die "öffentliche" löschen kann.
denn bei den netzwerkverbindungen wird ja trotzdem nur eine angezeigt. und über "anpassen" lässt sie sich auch nicht löschen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heimdall (11. Mai 2009)

moin,
das problem hat sich mysteriöser weise selbst gelöst. mit dem start heute war alles wieder beim alten, wobei ich natürch gestern auch diverse neustarts probiert hab...seltsam...egal.
hier zum verständnis nochmal, wie es eigentlich ausgesehen haben sollte.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pandorachen (18. Juli 2009)

Hallo Jungs und Mädels,

um mal einige Fehlinterpreatiotionen, was IPv4 und Sunetzmaske
betrifft, war ich mal so frei mich hier anzumelden .

Besagte Probleme sind mir bereits seit längerem bekannt und ich
rate d4HakA dazu, das er seine lokale IP besser insofern umbenennt,
das jemand Fremdes sich die Zähne ausbeisst.
Bereits jetzt wäre es auch für Ungeübte aufgrund seiner statischen
IP möglich auf seinen PC zu connecten, da sie alle Daten haben die
sie brauchen.

Die üblichen Verdächtigen wie Skype, BitTorennt, EMule usw. öffnen
Ports über die andere eindringen können. Jetzt wissen andere bereits
deine IP d4HakA, also mach mal lieber auf save .
Aja btw bringt es nichts diese besagten Programme nur abzuschalten, 
die Ports bleiben dennoch freigegeben ...

Nun zum Grundprinzip der IP-Adressverteilung
Eine "Zahlenreihe" (xxx) so nenne ich es mal, darf von 0-255 gehen.
Ok das ist grundsätzlich wahrscheinlich Jedem von euch klar ...

Nehmen wir jetzt mal die übliche 192.168.0.1 - dies ist die LOKALE
IP-Adresse und standardmäßig beim D-Link-Router so vorgegeben.
Setze diese IP-Adresse bitte auf eine deiner Wahl.

Beispiel: *33.33.33.1*

Auf deinem PC setzt du dann als Standard-Gateway besagte
*33.33.33.1* die du im Router gesetzt hast ein.

Weiterhin kannst du es dir nun leicht machen, indem du deinem
PC zum Beispiel die *33.33.33.2* und dem Rechner deines Freundes
die *33.33.33.3* zuweist. Soweit ist es sicherlich verständlich,
allerdings gibt es noch den Weg über die Subnetzmaske.

Gehen wir jetzt davon aus, das dein Freund einen eigenen Internet-
Zugang hat und dort seine jeweilige IP-Adresse verwendet.
Sie lautet zum Beispiel - *44.44.44.2* (Router von ihm hat z.B. 44.44.44.1)

Deine IP lautet somit  :  *33.33.33.2*
Deine Subnetzmaske  :  *255.255.255.0*
IP von deinem Freund :  *44.44.44.2*
Freund Subnetzmaske:  *255.255.0.0*

Wie man sehen kann, unterscheiden sich hierbei die IP-Adressen
und die Subnetzmasken. Leider ist dies auch nicht allzu leicht zu
erklären, aber vorgegebenes Beispiel könnte den Fehler beheben.

Meine Erklärung hierzu ist , das die erste Zahl einer Subnetz-
maske von der Priorität her am Höchsten liegt. Soll heissen,
das eine 255 vor einer 254 kommt. Je höher die Zahl also vom
Wert ist beziehungsweise ob sie an Position 1,2,3,4 steht, desto
höher liegt dessen Priorität. Alle darunterliegenden Subnetzmasken sind
demnach dieser zu- bzw. untergeordnet.
(P!).(P2).(P3).(P4) - P = Position
*255.255.255.0*

Demzufolge bietet sich dann schlussendlich die logische Erklärung,
das die besagte *255.255.0.0* der *255.255.255.0* untergeordnet
ist. Es gibt auch online Rechner mit denen man sich zu seiner
lokalen IP-Adresse die Subnetzmaske errechnen lassen kann.
Wen es interessiert -> www.gidf.de )
Dies soll jetzt nicht zu 100% der Norm entsprechen, jedoch
ist für mich dies, die beste Erklärung und Klärung für dieses Problembild.

So ... nungut ... Dein Freund und du haben zwar jetzt die Subnetzmasken
zugeordnet und er unterliegt in dem Moment deiner Subnetzmaske,
jedoch kommt er immer nocht nicht ins Inet.

Seine IP-Adresse und Subnetzmaske sind festgelegt, jedoch müssen
wir dem IPv4-Protokoll noch klar machen, das der Rechner über den
Router ins Inet gehen soll nech.

Dazu trägt dein Freund nur noch ebenfalls bei Standardgateway
die beispielhafte *33.33.33.1* ein und es müsste alles funktionieren
wie oben beschrieben.

Sollte all dies nicht fruchten, bitte ich dich bei dir und deinem Freund
noch bei DNS-Server im IPv4-Protokoll die gleiche IP wie beim
Standardgateway (Router) einzutragen. Den zweiten DNS-Server
freilassen ...

Ich hoffe ich konnte helfen ...

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Pandora

Hm ich lebe im Mai wie toll ... Ich hoffe ich kann anderen mit diesem
Posting helfen, die ebensolche Probleme haben. Da Thread nicht closed,
macht dies wohl auch Sinn


----------



## riedochs (18. Juli 2009)

Pandorachen schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs und Mädels,
> 
> um mal einige Fehlinterpreatiotionen, was IPv4 und Sunetzmaske
> betrifft, war ich mal so frei mich hier anzumelden .



Herzlich Willkommen 



> Besagte Probleme sind mir bereits seit längerem bekannt und ich
> rate d4HakA dazu, das er seine lokale IP besser insofern umbenennt,
> das jemand Fremdes sich die Zähne ausbeisst.
> Bereits jetzt wäre es auch für Ungeübte aufgrund seiner statischen
> ...


Die statische IP aus dem LAN?  Das ist eine Adresse aus dem Klasse C Adressraum für private Netze, da wird nichts geroutet und damit ist die Adresse vom WAN aus nicht erreichbar.



> Die üblichen Verdächtigen wie Skype, BitTorennt, EMule usw. öffnen
> Ports über die andere eindringen können. Jetzt wissen andere bereits
> deine IP d4HakA, also mach mal lieber auf save .
> Aja btw bringt es nichts diese besagten Programme nur abzuschalten,
> die Ports bleiben dennoch freigegeben ...


Schön das jemand seine lokale Adresse hat, passieren kann immer noch nichts. Erreichbar ist sein LAN nur über die öffentliche Adresse seine Providers die normalerweise entweder bei Verbindungsneuaufbau oder bei der Zwangstrennung alle 24 Stunden neu vergeben wird. Von daher erstmal keine Gefahr. Die Ports werden von der Software zwar lokal auf seinem PC freigeschalten, aber nicht in seinem Router. Selbst wenn er das Modem direkt mit seinem PC verbindet muss man zuerst seine öffentlich IP Adresse herausfinden. Wie das geht lasse ich aber hier ersteinmal. 



> Nun zum Grundprinzip der IP-Adressverteilung
> Eine "Zahlenreihe" (xxx) so nenne ich es mal, darf von 0-255 gehen.
> Ok das ist grundsätzlich wahrscheinlich Jedem von euch klar ...


Diese Zahlenreihe nennt sich Oktett. 



> Nehmen wir jetzt mal die übliche 192.168.0.1 - dies ist die LOKALE
> IP-Adresse und standardmäßig beim D-Link-Router so vorgegeben.
> Setze diese IP-Adresse bitte auf eine deiner Wahl.
> 
> Beispiel: *33.33.33.1*


Besser nicht diese, das ist eine öffentlich 



> Auf deinem PC setzt du dann als Standard-Gateway besagte
> *33.33.33.1* die du im Router gesetzt hast ein.
> 
> Weiterhin kannst du es dir nun leicht machen, indem du deinem
> ...


Klasse A Adressen mit Klasse B & C Subnetmasks? Ich glaube kaum das sein Router VLSM kann. Hierzu empfehle ich sich mit dem Thema mal richitg vertraut zu machen. Subnetzberechnung ist zwar einfach, aber muss auch erst verstanden werden.



> Wie man sehen kann, unterscheiden sich hierbei die IP-Adressen
> und die Subnetzmasken. Leider ist dies auch nicht allzu leicht zu
> erklären, aber vorgegebenes Beispiel könnte den Fehler beheben.


Sorry das ich das sagen muss, aber dein Beispiel hilft nicht wirklich.



> Meine Erklärung hierzu ist , das die erste Zahl einer Subnetz-
> maske von der Priorität her am Höchsten liegt. Soll heissen,
> das eine 255 vor einer 254 kommt. Je höher die Zahl also vom
> Wert ist beziehungsweise ob sie an Position 1,2,3,4 steht, desto
> ...


Die 4 Oktette sind die Subnetmask. Da ist auch nicht mit Prioritäten, das sind einfach die Einteilung in Netze und Hosts und diese sind ja nach Networkclass verschieden (ich will hier jetzt nicht von Klassenlosem Netz anfangen)




> Demzufolge bietet sich dann schlussendlich die logische Erklärung,
> das die besagte *255.255.0.0* der *255.255.255.0* untergeordnet
> ist.


 Das erste ist Klasse B, das andere Klasse C 



> Es gibt auch online Rechner mit denen man sich zu seiner
> lokalen IP-Adresse die Subnetzmaske errechnen lassen kann.
> Wen es interessiert -> www.gidf.de )
> Dies soll jetzt nicht zu 100% der Norm entsprechen, jedoch
> ist für mich dies, die beste Erklärung und Klärung für dieses Problembild.


Hier mal eine kleine Übersicht:

Klasse A: 
IP Adressraum: 10.0.0.0 -> 10.255.255.255
Subnet: 255.0.0.0

Klasse B
IP Adressraum: 172.16.0.0 -> 172.31.255.255
Subnet: 255.255.0.0

Klasse C
IP Adressraum: 192.168.0.0 -> 192.168.255.255
Subnet: 255.255.255.0



> So ... nungut ... Dein Freund und du haben zwar jetzt die Subnetzmasken
> zugeordnet und er unterliegt in dem Moment deiner Subnetzmaske,
> jedoch kommt er immer nocht nicht ins Inet.
> 
> ...


Das hat aber nichts IP V4 zu tun sondern mit TCP/IP. Ansonsten ist es richitg das der PC wissen soll was sein Gateway ist.



> Dazu trägt dein Freund nur noch ebenfalls bei Standardgateway
> die beispielhafte *33.33.33.1* ein und es müsste alles funktionieren
> wie oben beschrieben.
> 
> ...


Das kann man mal so stehen lassen.



> Ich hoffe ich konnte helfen ...
> 
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen
> 
> ...


In diesem Sinne...


----------



## Pandorachen (19. Juli 2009)

Nunja riedochs du scheinst dich ja prächtig zu amüsieren ...
Das is schön )

So dann wolln wir mal ^^



> Herzlich Willkommen



Danke! 



> Die statische IP aus dem LAN?  Das ist eine Adresse aus dem Klasse C Adressraum für private Netze, da wird nichts geroutet und damit ist die Adresse vom WAN aus nicht erreichbar.



Nunja erst lesen ... nech ^^ ... Mit seiner statischen IP meinte ich NICHT die lokale ... Es ist allgemeinhin bei KD-Nutzern bekannt, das der Provider lediglich statische IP´s vergibt. Wenn du jetzt mal n Stückchen weiterdenkst, dürfte ersichtlcih sein, das eine statische IP wesentliche Nachteile in Bezug auf Sicherheit & Co. gegenüber einer dynamischen IP mit sich bringt. Ok das osll aber nicht zur Diskussion stehen.



> Schön das jemand seine lokale Adresse hat, passieren kann immer noch nichts. Erreichbar ist sein LAN nur über die öffentliche Adresse seine Providers die normalerweise entweder bei Verbindungsneuaufbau oder bei der Zwangstrennung alle 24 Stunden neu vergeben wird. Von daher erstmal keine Gefahr. Die Ports werden von der Software zwar lokal auf seinem PC freigeschalten, aber nicht in seinem Router. Selbst wenn er das Modem direkt mit seinem PC verbindet muss man zuerst seine öffentlich IP Adresse herausfinden. Wie das geht lasse ich aber hier ersteinmal.



Wie oben schon beschrieben werden bei KD die IP´s eben nicht alle 24 h neu vergeben ... Weiterhin werden wie ich schon beschrieben habe, die Ports am PC geöffnet, das ist sicherlich richtig. Allerdings, ist es nicht nur eine Annahme, das diese ebenfalls beim Router geöffnet werden, sondern ich weiß es ... Programme die dies bewirken, habe ich bereits aufgelistet.
Es mag richtig sein, das seine öffentliche IP schwer herauszufinden sein würde, wo habe ich denn erwähnt, das ich einen gezielten Angriff meine? 

btw ... Ja wir wollen hier ja nicht beschreiben wie man einen PC "knackt" nech 



> Diese Zahlenreihe nennt sich Oktett.



Vielen Dank ^^ Man lernt nie aus. Oct = 8
Wiki is mein Freund ^^ -> WIKI



> Besser nicht diese, das ist eine öffentlich



Hast du das Wort Beispiel übersehen?  Wo steht geschrieben das
dies eine öffentliche IP ist? (33.33.33.1) Soweit ich weiß, kann man
im lokalen NEtzwerk seine IP´s nach Belieben vergeben und du wirst
dich wundern ... ES funktioniert! =P



> Klasse A Adressen mit Klasse B & C Subnetmasks? Ich glaube kaum das sein Router VLSM kann. Hierzu empfehle ich sich mit dem Thema mal richitg vertraut zu machen. Subnetzberechnung ist zwar einfach, aber muss auch erst verstanden werden.



Da muss ich leider klein beigeben ... Da hba ich meine Hausaufgaben wirklich nicht so gut gemacht, du hast Recht ^^. Allerdings habe ich dies lediglich beispielhaft aufgeführt, was sich ja bereits aus dem Text erschliesst. Genau aus diesem Grund habe ich demzufolge auch noch dazu geschrieben, das wenn es jemand interessiert, er doch bitte gidf oder
eine Suchmaschine seiner Wahl fragen solle!



> Die 4 Oktette sind die Subnetmask. Da ist auch nicht mit Prioritäten, das sind einfach die Einteilung in Netze und Hosts und diese sind ja nach Networkclass verschieden (ich will hier jetzt nicht von Klassenlosem Netz anfangen)



Wie oben schon beschrieben, wusste ich besagtes Oktett nicht zu definieren, da ich nciht wusste, wie es sich im Fachjargon nennt.
Ok dieses Thema gibt Anstoss mich weiter damit zu beschäftigen.
Ich für meinen Teil, habe es allerdings meist bei verschiedenen lokalen
IP-Adressbereichen geschafft über die Subnetzmasks diese in einem
Netz unterzubringen. Subnetzmasken machen für mich zum Beispiel
in Schulgebäuden mit vielen Computerräumen Sinn. Die Räume
können untereinander nicht zugreifen, da sie verschiedene Subnetz-
masken haben, landen allerdings alle auf dem gleichen Router.
(in diesme Falle gehe ich dann natürlich auch von verschiedenen
lokalen IP-Adressbereichen aus)



> Hier mal eine kleine Übersicht:
> 
> Klasse A:
> IP Adressraum: 10.0.0.0 -> 10.255.255.255
> ...



Dazu habe ich einen schönen Artikel ergattern können ^^:
HIER

Hier das erste hilfreiche Programm, was mir ins Auge fiel:
UND DA



> Sorry das ich das sagen muss, aber dein Beispiel hilft nicht wirklich.



Wie schon erklärt trifft nichts von alledem 100%-ig zu, aber es
ist ein Denkanstoß, der einigen blindtappenden weiterhelfen
könnte/würde. Weiter brauche ich mich auch nicht rechtfertigen.



> Das hat aber nichts IP V4 zu tun sondern mit TCP/IP. Ansonsten ist es richitg das der PC wissen soll was sein Gateway ist.



Joah Gateway wäre geklärt ... Sicherlich hat es wenn man dem Beispiel folgt etwas mit dem IPv4-Protokoll zu tun, das ja in diesem Moment
die "Arbeitsfläche" ist. IPv6 habe ich ja wohl sehr bewusst nicht
gewählt.


Nunja dann viel Spass beim zerpflücken meiner Aussagen und
dem Warten auf Kontra )

Schönen Sonntag noch

LG
Pandora


----------



## riedochs (21. Juli 2009)

Pandorachen schrieb:


> Nunja riedochs du scheinst dich ja prächtig zu amüsieren ...
> Das is schön )
> 
> So dann wolln wir mal ^^



Oh ja. 



> Nunja erst lesen ... nech ^^ ... Mit seiner statischen IP meinte ich NICHT die lokale ... Es ist allgemeinhin bei KD-Nutzern bekannt, das der Provider lediglich statische IP´s vergibt. Wenn du jetzt mal n Stückchen weiterdenkst, dürfte ersichtlcih sein, das eine statische IP wesentliche Nachteile in Bezug auf Sicherheit & Co. gegenüber einer dynamischen IP mit sich bringt. Ok das osll aber nicht zur Diskussion stehen.


Ich bin kein KD Kunde, und im Text stand nichts. Aus der SIcht betrachtet nicht ganzh ungefährlich, aber hinter einem Router ist die Chance gering das man einen PC "hackt"



> Wie oben schon beschrieben werden bei KD die IP´s eben nicht alle 24 h neu vergeben ... Weiterhin werden wie ich schon beschrieben habe, die Ports am PC geöffnet, das ist sicherlich richtig. Allerdings, ist es nicht nur eine Annahme, das diese ebenfalls beim Router geöffnet werden, sondern ich weiß es ... Programme die dies bewirken, habe ich bereits aufgelistet.
> Es mag richtig sein, das seine öffentliche IP schwer herauszufinden sein würde, wo habe ich denn erwähnt, das ich einen gezielten Angriff meine?


Die Port am Router werden dann geöffnet wenn man diese auch händisch einträgt. UPnP kann ich momentan nicht sagen. Man kann ja auch anderer Ports verwenden nicht die Standartports. Ist bei mir auch so.



> btw ... Ja wir wollen hier ja nicht beschreiben wie man einen PC "knackt" nech


Eben.



> Hast du das Wort Beispiel übersehen?  Wo steht geschrieben das
> dies eine öffentliche IP ist? (33.33.33.1) Soweit ich weiß, kann man
> im lokalen NEtzwerk seine IP´s nach Belieben vergeben und du wirst
> dich wundern ... ES funktioniert! =P


Klar kannst du eine öffentlich Adresse im lokalen LAN verwenden, ist aber nicht von Vorteil, eher von Nachteil weil diese geroutet wird.

Ich habe das Wort Beispiel gelesen, aber sorry, da konnte ich nicht anders.



> Da muss ich leider klein beigeben ... Da hba ich meine Hausaufgaben wirklich nicht so gut gemacht, du hast Recht ^^. Allerdings habe ich dies lediglich beispielhaft aufgeführt, was sich ja bereits aus dem Text erschliesst. Genau aus diesem Grund habe ich demzufolge auch noch dazu geschrieben, das wenn es jemand interessiert, er doch bitte gidf oder
> eine Suchmaschine seiner Wahl fragen solle!


Fehler können jedem passieren. Wikipedia ist da leider nicht immer zuverlässig.



> Wie oben schon beschrieben, wusste ich besagtes Oktett nicht zu definieren, da ich nciht wusste, wie es sich im Fachjargon nennt.
> Ok dieses Thema gibt Anstoss mich weiter damit zu beschäftigen.
> Ich für meinen Teil, habe es allerdings meist bei verschiedenen lokalen
> IP-Adressbereichen geschafft über die Subnetzmasks diese in einem
> ...


schön wenn du dich damit beschäftigen willst. Die Schule die ich betreue verwendet Klasse A mit verschiedenen Subnets. Aber Achtung: Die Subnetmask ist hier immer gleich und trotzdem sind die Räume in verschiedenen Netzten. Ist dann durch die IP's bedingt die in jedem Subnetz sind.

Schwer zu erklären hier. In den Cisco Unterlagen die ich hier habe ist das gut erklärt.



> Dazu habe ich einen schönen Artikel ergattern können ^^:
> HIER
> 
> Hier das erste hilfreiche Programm, was mir ins Auge fiel:
> UND DA


Ich kenne die Programme, berechne das lieber von Hand. Da bleibt man auch etwas in Übung. 



> Wie schon erklärt trifft nichts von alledem 100%-ig zu, aber es
> ist ein Denkanstoß, der einigen blindtappenden weiterhelfen
> könnte/würde. Weiter brauche ich mich auch nicht rechtfertigen.


Zu rechtferitgen brauchst du dich auch nicht. NBur teilweise steckte bei dir gefährliches Halbwissen drin.



> Joah Gateway wäre geklärt ... Sicherlich hat es wenn man dem Beispiel folgt etwas mit dem IPv4-Protokoll zu tun, das ja in diesem Moment
> die "Arbeitsfläche" ist. IPv6 habe ich ja wohl sehr bewusst nicht
> gewählt.


Gateway hat nichts mit IP V4 zu tun. Unter IP V6 wird der genauso benötigt, das die Adresse anders ist.



> Nunja dann viel Spass beim zerpflücken meiner Aussagen und
> dem Warten auf Kontra )


Gerne



> Schönen Sonntag noch
> 
> LG
> Pandora


Schönen Dienstag noch.


----------

